# Glove Box AUX input



## bostonbeans (Feb 25, 2010)

Long story short, some crackhead broke into my car stole my Ipod Cables and managed to take my Aux input with him (SOB).. I don't want to take it to the dealerships cause i know what they'll charge me. Do you guys know where i can get a new one? just the input... FM radio is killing me slowly


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Glove Box AUX input (bostonbeans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bostonbeans* »_Long story short, some crackhead broke into my car stole my Ipod Cables and managed to take my Aux input with him (SOB).. I don't want to take it to the dealerships cause i know what they'll charge me. Do you guys know where i can get a new one? just the input... FM radio is killing me slowly 

eeeEEEBBAAAAYyyyyy!!!


----------

